# John Deere buck info



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

I found a 2005 John Deere buck 500 auto. What are the pros and cons and what is it worth? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Same thing as a Bombardier Traxter 500. Bombardier built them for John Deere.

My dad has one, paid $3500 Canadian for a 2002 Traxter 500 a year ago with 700 kms (435 mi). 

It's been a good machine, he loves the step through design, he's in his early 60's with an artificial hip though so it's a real benefit for him.


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

I found one for 2600 with 500miles on it and it looks clean just don't know if its worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

